# what kind of plant...



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

this is a pic of the plants in my tank, now there are long white "strings" growing from them, the longest is about 4-5 inches, and just sways with the water...what are they???


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

lets try again


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

dude is that fish lol


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

lol not the fish, the plant behind it...i dont have my digi cam with me, so i used an old pic showing the plants


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Though I cant see them in your pic I would guess those are just roots, many of plants do the same.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If possible please post a better pic...


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

ok these are the best i can do till next weekend...this is a closeup of the white strings


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

here is another shot of the plant


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

and here is a near full tank shot, since i added the bamboo, which i like lots


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

these were done with my web cam, crappy quality, but my digi cam is gone for the week...


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

there just roots


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Pull one of the larger plants that have alot of growth and check its roots... I have a full planted tank in my 55 Gallon and 75% of my plants have crazy long stringy white roots that I have to trim sometimes. I think that will be your best bet not sure on the plant does not look low light.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

My plants do the same, they are just roots.


----------

